# Jaw Chuck For A Craftsman Tube Bed Lathe



## WeathertopMill (Mar 28, 2016)

I am looking for a jaw chuck that will fit the old tube bed craftsman lathe. I am looking to start making small bowls for a turkey call. Just checking to see if anyone knows of a specific one that'll fit that model.


----------



## WeathertopMill (Mar 28, 2016)

I am looking at these two items to improve the turning a little:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cupped-Live-Center-for-Wood-Lathe-MT1/H3403?utm_campaign=zPage

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-4-Jaw-Chuck-3-4-x-16-TPI/H8048

Those should fit, shouldn't they?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

The live center should work fine.
The chuck you show is really a metal working chuck and the jaws are independent, not scroll.
My chucks are Nova and the G3 will work well ($99), you will need the proper insert.
There are a lot of chuck brands which are good and have chucks in the $100 range, most all will require the proper insert.
I have no idea of the quality but here is a Grizzly with the proper jaw profile for gripping wood.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G8783?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## WeathertopMill (Mar 28, 2016)

So what kind of insert do I need to get?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

This is the Nova chuck I was referring to; sixth one down.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-lathes-48202.html
The Insert you would need is the I9NS
Nova Lathes I9NS Chuck Insert/Adaptor 3/4'' 16 Thread

With an insert style chuck, if you move to a different lathe you only need to buy a new appropriate insert for the new spindle size.

The Grizzly I posted above is direct threaded for 3/4X16 so it will fit your lathe with no insert.
PSI may also make a direct threaded chuck to fit your lathe.


----------



## WeathertopMill (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info! This really helps me out!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Once again, Lee is correct. You dont want a metal chuck. You want one that looks like this.
.









.
.
And the insert will look like this.
.


----------



## Blackbear50 (Nov 29, 2017)

LeeMills, if I get Grizzly chuck, what insert will I need?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

The Grizzly I linked to above appears to be direct threaded so no insert is necessary.
It is also a tommy bar style which is OK and makes it less expensive. I used that type for the first year.
If you ever move to a newer/larger lathe you may not be able to use the Grizzly. Even though it is more $$ you can use the Nova with virtually any lathe by changing the insert.
I didn't look at all the Grizzly line of chucks, they may also have some that use inserts.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I believe that lathe has a 3/4-16 spindle… best bang for the buck IMO is the Baracuda for $139 at PennState… comes in a nice case, has 4 different jaw sets along with a woodworm screw, and mounts natively to a 1"x8tpi spindle, but comes packaged with a 3/4"-16tpi insert which should fit your lathe (so nothing else you would need to purchase).

Cheers,
Brad


----------

